# Olympic Yacht Charters in Greece



## mike6969 (Nov 1, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about Olympic Yacht Charters in Greece. I am seriously considering chartering a cat from them and am a little concerned after reading some very negative comments about many companies working in Greece. I don't want to get there and have a nightmare of a boat to deal with. 

Thanks in Advance 
Mike


----------

